# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  nhờ mấy anh chỉ giáo Mạch Mach3 USB

## vyluongstu997

Chào các anh
Tình hình là em mới có sẵn 1 máy Phay CNC h em cải tiến lên máy khắc laser ..em có mua đầu laser và 1 mạch CONVERT 


(anh bán đồ cho em chỉ em phải đấu theo v.mà nghiệt cái khác mạch và mạch của em sử dụng nguồn 24V  :Frown:  )
về để kết nối với mạch Mach3 USB có sẵn trong máy cũ


Mà h em k biết phải đấu dây như thế nào và catalo của mạch em tìm cũng k ra . bây giờ làm sao dểd điều khiển dc 2 trục ( X ,Y) và cả laser ạ
nhờ mấy anh chỉ giáo cho em vài skill

----------


## CKD

Bạn nên show chính xác cái board bạn đang dùng.
USB này nó có rất nhiều version khác nhau. Nên nếu không rỏ thì cũng chẵng biết chỉ thế nào  :Big Grin: 

Có thể xem thêm ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-out-Board-BOB

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Bạn nên show chính xác cái board bạn đang dùng.
> USB này nó có rất nhiều version khác nhau. Nên nếu không rỏ thì cũng chẵng biết chỉ thế nào 
> 
> Có thể xem thêm ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-out-Board-BOB


dạ của em là mạch Mach3 usb 100khz ạ màu đỏ giống v

----------


## CKD

Mình không nhớ rỏ cái board này. Hình nhie là nó không có chân PWM.

Bạn cho xem cái ảnh chính diện thử.

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Mình không nhớ rỏ cái board này. Hình nhie là nó không có chân PWM.
> 
> Bạn cho xem cái ảnh chính diện thử.



em nghiên cứu thì chân AVI cho tín hiệu ra cũng tương tự chân PWM phải k bác .. bác em cho ý kiến với

----------


## CKD

AVI & ACM là ngỏ ra +- của analog 0-10V.

Theo hình thì mình đoán PWM được cách ly qua opto (xanh dương). Sau đó vào mạch đệm transitor (xanh lá) nâng lên 12V hoặc 24V rồi qua low past filter để ra analog 0-10V.

Nên có thể trích lấy PWM từ opto này.
Có cái là chưa rỏ điện áp và tần số tại đây thế nào mà thôi.

----------


## Lenamhai

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Mach3-U...YAAOSwbX1cCpJs
Tham khảo link này xem

----------


## Mới CNC

> AVI & ACM là ngỏ ra +- của analog 0-10V.
> 
> Theo hình thì mình đoán PWM được cách ly qua opto (xanh dương). Sau đó vào mạch đệm transitor (xanh lá) nâng lên 12V hoặc 24V rồi qua low past filter để ra analog 0-10V.
> 
> Nên có thể trích lấy PWM từ opto này.
> Có cái là chưa rỏ điện áp và tần số tại đây thế nào mà thôi.


lật lại tí. các bác đã đấu được chưa ạ? cho em xin sơ đồ và chân config với ạ?

----------


## CKD

Cái board này hình dạng na ná nhau, nhưng lại có rất nhiều version khác nhau.
Tốt nhất bác nên show cái ảnh (như trên càng tốt) để xác định lại IO của board rồi từ đó có cách đấu phù hợp.

----------

